# Chipped/worn away paint questions



## jchicago (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm working on my first restoration ('36 Elgin). I've WD40/0000 Steel Wooled the frame, but haven't used polishing compound yet. 

I'm looking for guidance on how to approach areas like these where the paint has worn away to the undercoat, and areas where the paint is chipped down to bare metal. 

Thanks.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 18, 2017)

I would polish up a section of good paint so you can see what the final color is going to be.  Mix up some paint to match and fill in the chips with a small brush, and with a larger brush, fill in the worn areas. Wait until these areas are fully cured and wet sand them so they are level with the adjoining paint and free of brush marks.  Then do a final rubdown with some polishing compound and wax.  I've had good results with Tractor Supply enamel with the hardener, but am currently intrigued by some industrial paint that ti being used at work called TNEMEC.  A sales rep in a bare recommended Sher-Cryl, but it is only available in large containers


----------

